
Using BGP data to find Spammers - bdb
http://www.bgpmon.net/using-bgp-data-to-find-spammers/
======
spindritf
_The data does however show a few cases where actively routed address space
was announced by the Spam networks, making this a hijack._

So on top of everything, you can get blacklisted for mail that didn't even
come from your network?

~~~
Narkov
If by "network" you mean your IP assets then unfortunately the answer is yes.

------
JoshTriplett
The bit I had hoped to see at the end of this article: "and here's how we
stopped these bogus routes at their upstream links, to prevent this problem
from recurring".

Disappointing to see so much analysis and no solution.

~~~
davidu
This has been a problem people thought had been happening for a while. It's
only with this detailed analysis that the light is being cast on it.

Now we can work on solutions. And we will.

~~~
wmf
Because Pakistan BGP-hijacking YouTube wasn't enough of a reason?

~~~
davidu
That was a censorship attempt that was fat finger'd to cause a leak. We all
knew what happened there.

~~~
JoshTriplett
That's still the kind of thing we wan to prevent. Seems like a good argument
for adding some kind of range enforcement to BGP routers, similar to HTTPS
certificate pinning.

------
davidu
Awesome analysis of a rarely documented problem.

By shining the light on this, solutions will be much easier to deploy.

------
ajtaylor
This was fascinating to me. It feels like a major failing that I could
register routes for address space I don't control. Kudos to the authors for
explaining things in a way that a novice networking guy like myself could
understand.

------
ganeumann
Interesting that people sophisticated enough in internet routing protocols to
squat on unused IP space can get paid more working for spammers than
legitimate companies.

~~~
atmosx
Why? Crime always paid more to compensate the added risk.

~~~
ganeumann
I understand why criminals would need to be paid more, I'm just surprised that
_spamming_ is lucrative enough to hire skilled engineers.

